# 800amp open Delta parallel 600 Al



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We are building a new service to take over the existing and installing a MTS for connection of a portable generator.
I think those are 3" and yes, see that nice orange tape, I present you with the elusive 120/240 open delta.
The existing has a line gutter with 5 fused mains and a 400amp fused main. All three phase.
And to add a nice twist, the gutter is CW, the 400amp disconnect is CCW.
We are installing a new MDP to take over the the existing fused mains.
The POCO side is two pigs/pots on a pole across the street with CTs.
We plan on keeping the CTs and having the POCO disco the old and tap up our new service.
We plan on putting the facility on the portable diesel in between the cutover and the POCO reconnect.
Please ignore the aluminum ladder, ours was stolen right there, and the total lack of PPE. 







MDP rotated 90degrees for our neighbors to the North









Very sloppy make up inside of this switch. Very disappointing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Your men would be much more comfotable in that Florida heat in cargo shorts and sneakers with white socks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Your men would be much more comfotable in that Florida heat in cargo shorts and sneakers with white socks.


It's more about protecting yourself from the sun here.
The guy on the right is a former landscaper, they all wear long 
Pants and long sleeves while working. Un FREEKING believable.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> It's more about protecting yourself from the sun here.
> The guy on the right is a former landscaper, they all wear long
> Pants and long sleeves while working. Un FREEKING believable.


Totally agreed. You can dress cool & be covered all over. Sunburn is no joke.


----------

